# New to forum



## STxRick (May 9, 2014)

I just joined the forum and have completed 2 projects so far...i started with a bracelet for my wife. I messed up in the measurements... but it left a bit longer cable between the buckle to hang some dangles or some clips. Then i did a DNA knot for my keychain.


----------



## STxRick (May 9, 2014)

Still learning how to add pictures so I added these through photobucket... Do I need to resize the pictures? or are these fine? Thanks

Wifes Bracelet:









Messed up here, but it helps for the dangles and clips:









My Keychain, with my keys:


----------



## ForeverBlue232 (May 6, 2014)

I love the color on that bracelet!


Sent from my iPad using Paracord Forum


----------



## STxRick (May 9, 2014)

Thanks ForeverBlue232  wife loved it also


----------



## STxRick (May 9, 2014)

Made this for my mother-in-law for Mother's Day:


Made this for my wife: (I added some Chinese staircase at the end of the stitch to hide the last bit of the second string)


Made this with #95 paracord, it was the first time using it. I tried to make a bracelet but looked kinda funky. Took it apart and made a Chinese staircase for wife:


Made this one for my mom for Mother's Day, added some black Chinese staircase to hide the second cord:


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Welcome to the forum! 
Nice work. Your picture size is fine. They show perfect on my S5 using the Paracordforum app.


----------



## STxRick (May 9, 2014)

Thanks, i just started paracording last week, I've got ALOT to learn  another 2 projects coming soon.


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

It can be an addictive hobby.


----------



## STxRick (May 9, 2014)

Thats a bit of an understatement lol. I had originally bought this for my wifes nieces to try out. it looked like something a kid would enjoy... Until i saw my first youtube video, wife told me to open it up and give it a shot, thats how she learned how to knit and crochet. Youtube can be a test of your patience but it is worth it in the end. Here i am now lol and i havent given the nieces anything yet :doh: lol It is an amazing hobby, i just need to make my own jig to make it easier on me. Its kinda hard and sometimes comes out crooked. My wife says "its not a hobby its a life skill"


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

I like that quote from your wife.


----------



## STxRick (May 9, 2014)

Tried this one, didnt cone out as good as i thought it would.


----------



## STxRick (May 9, 2014)

Made the T Virus Sinnet Bracelet for my wife. I used some 325 Paracord. Came out funky cause it was my first time. She loved it


----------



## STxRick (May 9, 2014)

Then I went ahead and made a dragonfly with the left over purple #325 paracord. That too would have left some long scrap strings. What I did was went under the dragonfly and fed them through the "eyes" and melted the ends. That ended up being like antennae looking things for the dragonfly, while at the bottom it gave it a "belt loop" feel to it. I put the bracelet through the "belt loops" and pulled the "antennae" to tighten it. Im pretty satisfied with the results so was my wife.


----------



## DaBigKahuna (Jan 4, 2014)

I've never been happy with any of the T-Virus bracelets I've made. Very hard to be consistent.


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

The dragonfly looks nice.


----------



## STxRick (May 9, 2014)

DaBigKahuna said:


> I've never been happy with any of the T-Virus bracelets I've made. Very hard to be consistent.


Im with mixed emotions with it. It would look beautiful made perfect, but like you said, its really hard being consistent. The one I tried was with the #325 cord and it was a bit difficult to manipulate. I bought some glow in the dark paracord #525 and some black also, I'm going to try it again. Lets see how it goes.



MrParacord said:


> The dragonfly looks nice.


Thanks, thats the first one I've made, Wife loved it. I was thinking of making a ring sized one with #95 paracord lol


----------



## tankerman (Mar 14, 2014)

Looks good. Like the staircase need to try that. And welcome

Sent from my GT-P6210 using Paracord Forum mobile app


----------



## BailbondsPro (Apr 9, 2014)

STxRICK welcome to the board! Also nice work on the bracelets that you made, they look good!


Sent from my iPhone using Paracord Forum


----------



## STxRick (May 9, 2014)

Thanks guys.
I bought a black cable and two glow in the dark paracord #525 cables (green and pink) both 50 ft. I used those two make two lanyards, one for my mother in law and another for my sister in law. I used a basic cobra stitch for both and I bought some lanyard hooks and used those. My mother in laws is pink, and my sister in laws is green. I know the pink looks white, its like a baby pink... for some reason it looks white lol


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Nice work. What is your next project going to be?


----------



## STxRick (May 9, 2014)

MrParacord said:


> Nice work. What is your next project going to be?


Havent given it any thought. I found an old mouse ball, maybe make a small monkey fist for my wife... She said she'd want a glow in the dark monkey fist with a small black and glow in the dark strap about 3-4 inches.  Lets hope it goes well.


----------



## STxRick (May 9, 2014)

Monkey fist using a mouse ball and then used a basic cobra stitch.


This is the first Monkey Fist I've ever made... Wife loved it, its like a minor defense tool since its only using a mouse ball. I was going to strip off the rubber from the ball but I figured that it would hurt more.. hah


I have a Lumia 521 phone, and with the Nokia Camera I set the Iso to 1600 and this was the result:


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Nice monkeys fist. I need to get some glow in the dark paracord one of these days. 
What did you use to tighten the monkey fist?


----------



## STxRick (May 9, 2014)

I watched a video on YouTube and he did it by hand so I did it with the mouse ball between my index and middle finger(like if playing rock paper scissors). And then I tightened them one by one, kinda like lacing a shoe haha, i don't know if that's what you meant. The old little rubber coated mouse ball has a little punch, wont break any bones but it'll stun them enough for a second thwack. I got the cord on amazon, the light pink one looks whitish though:\


----------



## STxRick (May 9, 2014)

is my timezone wrong? says i posted at 5:23 and its 12 noon :\

edit: yeap, I was on gmt lol fixed it.


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

STxRick said:


> I watched a video on YouTube and he did it by hand so I did it with the mouse ball between my index and middle finger(like if playing rock paper scissors). And then I tightened them one by one, kinda like lacing a shoe haha, i don't know if that's what you meant. The old little rubber coated mouse ball has a little punch, wont break any bones but it'll stun them enough for a second thwack. I got the cord on amazon, the light pink one looks whitish though:\


I was asking once you finished the monkey fist how did you get it so tight? 
So in other words did you use a pair of needle nose pliers to pull the weave tighter?


----------



## STxRick (May 9, 2014)

Oh my bad, i used my fingers only.


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Oh ok. I use a pair of forceps to get the weave extra tight. I don't have skinny fingers so I can only pull the cords so tight but to finish I use forceps.


----------



## STxRick (May 9, 2014)

I don't have small fingers either, when I was tightening it I pulled it super tight lol. I have some forceps, but haven't really used them.


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Try the forceps next time. You'll be glad you did. I know I was.


----------



## STxRick (May 9, 2014)

Thanks, Ill make sure I use them lol. Im new to the paracording and forget alot to use the forceps. Ive always used my finger tips so itll be something fun trying to remember. I did use it for tightening one of the bracelets. Made sure it was super tight close to the buckle.


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Yeah try using them on your next monkeys fist. What a difference they make.


----------



## STxRick (May 9, 2014)

Made a glow-in-the-dark Solomon Heart bracelet with purple buckle. Left a little bit extra for dangles or anything.


I saw some videos on how to make a two color cross so I made one for my wife's niece.


The cross is a small one I used some 325 paracord. It shouldn't be too bulky.


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Thats a good idea to leave space for hanging trinkets.


----------



## STxRick (May 9, 2014)

Thanks, it helps when she wants to clip on little things. It wont be too bulky with the pattern, she'll be able to use small lobster claws or any other clips.


----------

